# Atticus FINALLY grew into my favorite groom!



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

It feels like it took foreverrrrrrrr, but he's just about there! I'd like his bell bottoms a little fuller and his head a bit rounder, but we're 99% there! This is my favorite haircut on him so I'm thinking I'll be keeping it for quite some time...especially after how long it took to grow his face and bell bottoms back out.

He's a little curly from playing in the snow afterwards and there are a couple stray hairs on his belly that need to be tidied up...but with my height and my short table at home (I'm almost 6ft) my back was killing me from bending/crouching over for over an hour, so I saved it for next time. I'm used to being spoiled at work with hydraulic tables that raise up perfectly for my height making it comfortable to groom all day...mine, not so much lol. 









We're a bit late but the boys wanted to wish you a happy holiday


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

Absolutely precious!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Ah Yes! The face we all know and love!!!!! I think it's my favorite groom on Atticus too! That sweet kissable face!!!!! Happy New Year Michelle! How is the new job going?


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Thank you!!

And my job is going very well...I LOVE it. The people, set up, location, atmosphere ect. I'm still bathing now though, until the other groomer moves and I fill in her postion. I don't know when that will be, but I will start grooming once a week for a couple weeks up until she leaves. I like how they are taking it slowly instead of throwing me right in there. That way I have time to watch and observe and find my way around and see how things work at their shop since things run a little differently at each shop.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

It was worth the wait to achieve that groom!! Atticus looks absolutely incredible! I love his bell bottoms, his face, oh I just love his groom from head to paw to tail and back again! Wonderful to hear you're so happy working at the grooming salon. You and Atticus are two standout joys of this forum. Beautiful *Christmas* tree, I'm sure you had a celebration to match.


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

He looks mahhh-velous!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Really a great groom on him. And I knew he is small, but seeing him next to your corgi really gives a sense of scale -- such a wee lil guy!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Omg look at that cute baaaaby! You've done a wonderful job with his groom!


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

Adorable as ever! If I wasn't on the other side of the continent and in another country I'd be joining the line up to be one of your customers. Lovely groom on a handsome boy.


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

what a wonderful groom on an adorable doggie!


----------



## MrsKaia (Dec 3, 2011)

He looks extremely handsome. And super cute


----------



## SnickersPomapoo (Nov 21, 2013)

so handsome. marvelous job on grooming!


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

Ithink Atticus is my fvorite poode on the forum! He is like a little Chewbacca


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Cute, cute, cute!!! Love it!!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Doesn't get any more cute than that!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I am definitely one of the many members of the Atticus and Michelle fan club. I am so glad you are happy in your new job.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks everyone! He appreciates all the compliments


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

LEUllman said:


> And I knew he is small, but seeing him next to your corgi really gives a sense of scale -- such a wee lil guy!


You should see him next to my mom's Golden Retriever, everyone stops us if we're out on a walk together lol He's about 8.5inches and 4.6 pounds.


----------



## 12489 (Apr 2, 2013)

Oh doesn't Atticus look so cute. And your tree is beautiful. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Now that is a present I would LOVE to find under my Christmas tree! Happy Holidays!!


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

He is absolutely adorable!!!!!!!

So happy for your job situation. You are awesome at this.


----------



## Pennysmama (Apr 23, 2013)

Soooooo CUTE!


----------

